# Black water stripers and a cat



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

went over to black water today, fished it for the first time, the day started out very slow no luck till about 10am, finally after many cast and a few different spot and some addvice from a nice old man we found some, we managed to get 7 stripers took most of the day to get them, at the last spot we used a small bait fish that we snagged and cought a desant channel cat to finish the day off, we was done by 2pm, that is a very hard river to fish


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't know how hard it could be, it seems you did alright for your first time there :clap


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

From what i have been reading this time of year we should have cought our limit but ur right i cant complain some fish are better then no fish, o yeah we cought a small chain pickerel too,


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Good looking fish, I wouldn't complain either my first time on that river all I caught was a cold. Nice post*


----------



## keywest18.6 (Oct 14, 2007)

Glenn what is the length and limit on stripers?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

What did you catch the stripers on?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i just looked up the regs

its 6 per person per day and they have to be 24 inches long


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *kingling (1/15/2009)*i just looked up the regs
> 
> its 6 per person per day and they have to be 24 inches long


Not what I found on FWC. It says that only 6 out of your bag limit can be over 24 inches. 

Here is the reg copied and pasted from FWC:<P class=Body>20 *Striped bass, white bass, and sunshine bass* (individually or in total), of which only 6 may be 24 inches or longer in total length.<P class=Body>Man those freshwater regs are confusing the way they have them written up. That's for sure.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i didnt even see the 20 my bad


----------



## Fish Sqeezer (Jan 15, 2009)

The regulation on striped bass in this area is three fish per person and they must be over 18 inches in total length. This regulation applies to waters north and west of the Suwannee River and in the Suwannee. There is a combined limit of 20 striped bass, hybrid striped bass and white bass, but only three can be stripers and they must be at least 18 inches long. There is no size limit on hybrids or white bass.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

Fish Sqeezer, Welcome to the forum. Thanks for the information.. I've never fished for them in Blackwater , thinking bout giving it a try..


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

telum this is EVERYTHING that was on myfwc.com<P class=Body>20 *Striped bass, white bass, and sunshine bass* (individually or in total), of which only 6 may be 24 inches or longer in total length.<UL class=Body><LI>*In the Suwannee River, areas north and west of the Suwannee River, and in any tributary, creek or stream of the Suwannee River*: the bag limit for striped bass is 3, each of which must be at least 18 inches in total length (20 fish combined bag limit). </LI>[/list]

we are in that area west of the suwannee 

welcomeMr. Dave


----------



## keywest18.6 (Oct 14, 2007)

I knew there was a 18 inch minimun ,just wanted to get that point across!


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

schoolies


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *kingling (1/16/2009)*telum this is EVERYTHING that was on myfwc.com<P class=Body>20 *Striped bass, white bass, and sunshine bass* (individually or in total), of which only 6 may be 24 inches or longer in total length.<UL class=Body><LI>*In the Suwannee River, areas north and west of the Suwannee River, and in any tributary, creek or stream of the Suwannee River*: the bag limit for striped bass is 3, each of which must be at least 18 inches in total length (20 fish combined bag limit). </LI>[/list]
> 
> we are in that area west of the suwannee
> 
> welcomeMr. Dave


i could be wrong but reading that sounds like it might be referring to bodies of water that are connected to the Suwannee River. butttttwhy would it not include waters connecting on the east side..i dont know, kind of a difficult reg to understand


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Good--i have only caught less than a dozen Stripes in my life---BT66


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (2/10/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *kingling (1/16/2009)*telum this is EVERYTHING that was on myfwc.com <P class=Body>20 *Striped bass, white bass, and sunshine bass* (individually or in total), of which only 6 may be 24 inches or longer in total length.<UL class=Body><LI>*In the Suwannee River, areas north and west of the Suwannee River, and in any tributary, creek or stream of the Suwannee River*: the bag limit for striped bass is 3, each of which must be at least 18 inches in total length (20 fish combined bag limit). </LI>[/list]
> ...


It is talking about both - it specifically mentions the Suwannee tibutaries, but it alsospecifically mentionsthe other "areas north and west of the the Suwannee". We are west of the Suwannee, so this applies to us.

- Fisherdad1


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Fish Squeezer is exactly right on this post. If you are in Blackwater river you can only keep 3 stripers and they must be 18". I really hate to see those little schoolies dead like that. There aren't many big stripers left in blackwater because most people are not familiar with the limits and keep lots of undersized fish.


----------

